# sucky situation turned around



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i went to clean my tank today and i must have spooked my rhom. it took off and hit the wall of the tank really hard and just started floating around. not really swimming, just floating around the tank. eventually he just hit the bottom and didnt move. the front of his jaw was full of blood under the skin. about half an hour later he was totally gone. so i'm done with fish until i graduate college next year. i'm selling my tank and all my equipment and i'll just start over eventaully. i'm in the Maryland and Delaware area. let me know if you want to buy a complete tank. Piranha-fury has been an awesome site to help grow and learn in fish-keeping. you guys are the best, keep up the good work. peace.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for the lost man..that sux


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That sucks ass fett and hope to see you around the site still, I wish that your alright with things and not letting this get you too down man. Your a great guy and a asset to the site in a lot of ways bro so good luck with the sale and see you on the site from time to time at the very least I am hoping.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll still lurk around every once in a while. i just don't have the money to get back into it right now. i think i'll get a dog before i buy a new tank. probably a doberman.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

As in you can't afford the upkeep or can't afford to purchase another fish??


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

the upkeep i can handle. i can't afford to go out and buy another fish right now.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

extremely sorry to hear that. Hope you get back into the hobby soon. I haven't experienced any loss yet but it musta hurt pretty bad. Sorry


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

what ticked me off the most was that it was a really crappy way to die. its not like there was an ongoing problem or anything. fine one day, dead the next.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

ouch dude sorry for your loss.

you've been real helpful when i started! i hope you get back into it soon.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn man that sucks. sorry to hear

i hope you can get back into the hobby soon.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys, i appreciate the encouragement. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry to hear that it really sucks.

Well hope to see you around


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks feefa


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, that really is very unfortunate, im truly sorry









Hope to see you round soon and good luck with the graduation man


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

isnt it cheaper to get a new fish then to get a doberman?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

exodon king said:


> isnt it cheaper to get a new fish then to get a doberman?


lol yeah fish are def. cheaper but i meant i would get a doberman later on.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That sucks man. If you plan on getting back into it at a later time why not just keep the tank and equipment?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man, you just lost a manny not to long ago as well. 2009 hasn't been a good piranha year for you Fett. 2010 will be better dude.

Sorry about the losses.
See you later.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

quiting is for losers.

Dont give up, Keep your equipment. Grab another fish.
SAVE UP.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^

You gotta remember he is a student in college. I can relate, its hard enough to pay tuition let alone have spare money for dates and food, and sometimes you just can't afford to pick up another P.

Good luck with school man, keep your head up, it wasn't your fault. sh*t happens. Good luck with the sale, and I hope you keep around.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow yeah..freak accident.
Sorry to hear that man.
good luck


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> You gotta remember he is a student in college. I can relate, its hard enough to pay tuition let alone have spare money for dates and food, and sometimes you just can't afford to pick up another P.
> 
> Good luck with school man, keep your head up, it wasn't your fault. sh*t happens. Good luck with the sale, and I hope you keep around.


very true. i may keep the equipment. i was just ticked with everything yesterday and i was acting on emotion. i'm gonna give it some serious thought and make a logical choice, thanks to Ronin.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahh man that totally sucks. Ive spooked my rhom a couple times and he has done the same thing. Jsut the other day I thought he hurt himself he went full blast into the glass I thoguht something would have been wrong. I was lucky I guess. Being we are all animal enthusiast ,was goign to say lovers but someone would say something smart, it sucks to lose any pet espicailly if its one of those alive one minute dead the next. Not to hi jack but I recently lost my cat, took him to the vets thinking it would be an over night stay cause he was sick. Turns out he had cancer and I had to put him down that night. I hadnt balled like that in ages. yeah Im man enough to say I cried. Sry for the loss.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

fett529 said:


> Ahh man that totally sucks. Ive spooked my rhom a couple times and he has done the same thing. Jsut the other day I thought he hurt himself he went full blast into the glass I thoguht something would have been wrong. I was lucky I guess. Being we are all animal enthusiast ,was goign to say lovers but someone would say something smart, it sucks to lose any pet espicailly if its one of those alive one minute dead the next. Not to hi jack but I recently lost my cat, took him to the vets thinking it would be an over night stay cause he was sick. Turns out he had cancer and I had to put him down that night. I hadnt balled like that in ages. yeah Im man enough to say I cried. Sry for the loss.


Sorry about your loss as well.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Horrible man......horrible.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost ur fish. It happens and you move on. I got something for you. I'm getting busy and I need more room so I'm expanding to a new location. Most of my tanks are out besides the fish and a few more tanks. I will be moving the rest this week and next. Meet me there, help me carry a few tanks and we can pick out a new fish. I would hate P-Fury to lose a good member. One more thing. I don't want this fish turning up in the classifieds so if u get bored with it I'll take it back. Let me know.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alex......you are the man! LOL. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Aquatic Sanctuary said:


> Sorry to hear you lost ur fish. It happens and you move on. I got something for you. I'm getting busy and I need more room so I'm expanding to a new location. Most of my tanks are out besides the fish and a few more tanks. I will be moving the rest this week and next. Meet me there, help me carry a few tanks and we can pick out a new fish. I would hate P-Fury to lose a good member. One more thing. I don't want this fish turning up in the classifieds so if u get bored with it I'll take it back. Let me know.


Wow now thats realy cool!!! That shows there are still great ppl in this world! Two BIG thumbs up from me!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

wow....thank you so much! i pm'ed you alex.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Aquatic Sanctuary said:


> Sorry to hear you lost ur fish. It happens and you move on. I got something for you. I'm getting busy and I need more room so I'm expanding to a new location. Most of my tanks are out besides the fish and a few more tanks. I will be moving the rest this week and next. Meet me there, help me carry a few tanks and we can pick out a new fish. I would hate P-Fury to lose a good member. One more thing. I don't want this fish turning up in the classifieds so if u get bored with it I'll take it back. Let me know.


Now if that does not show the community that this is I don't know what does. This is exactly why I love this site and all it attracts as this is a prime example of it. What a a amazing gesture and hats off to you Alex you are the man.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

^^x2


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It wouldn def suck to lose a rhom like that I'd be pissed


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i was pretty upset but things apprently have a way of working out.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

WOW!






















Thats really cool Alex


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

umm, 
Im getting out of the BMW hobby,
My car drove into my garage.

...
.......
.........


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dont worry shiver I got a ford pinto you can have free of charge


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Holyshit man, that sucks !
However, it turns out well with a great offer from Aquatic / Alex.

Alex, especially for this gesture :









If there is a "member of the decade" classification, you've got my vote.
If there isn't, start one.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucien said:


> Holyshit man, that sucks !
> However, it turns out well with a great offer from Aquatic / Alex.
> 
> Alex, especially for this gesture :
> ...


I'm not only a member but a sponsor. LOL


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice gesture indeed
















Be sure to post some pics when you get your new fish


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Hey Alex that is Really Cool of you. Fetta will give your fish a good home. that's one thing I really like about this site. If Anyone is ever having trouble there are always great suggestions and help provided. That's what keeps me coming back.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

me and alex are supposed to meet up tomorrow. i'll post some pictures in this thread when everything gets settled. its kind of ironic how this thread turned from "i'm taking a break from the hobby" to "i'm getting another fish!". once again, thanks to alex from aquatic sanctuary for helping out another member and for being a sponsor so we can all enjoy and benefit from this site.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah thats really awesome that hes doing that, congrats and good luck with you're new fish


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Any ideas on what you'll be keeping?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

WOW....that is really cool of you Alex.

Sorry to hear about your P, but a new P will help get you though it all.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Any ideas on what you'll be keeping?


i think i'm getting an elong


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet Elongs are cool, very fast.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i should have some up in a couple days once its settled in its new home.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck with the new fish Seth









And Alex...thank for stepping up and helping out one of our members....well done


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks GG


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

That def sucks dude, I can realte. In summer od 2007 I lost 5 reds, a dent a compressus and a vinny rhom al to heat waves and heater malfunctions. Then I moved and got a 7" unknown serra whish also suffered the same fate. I was so bittered by that summer that I didn't even have another aquarium until this week, but even as my 36 bowfront cycled with 4 marble gouramis in it, I reflected and thought to myself as I watched the 4 eager anabantids swim "how the hell did I live for so long without this?!?" I love fish, especially cichlids and P's. Don't let one bad experience ruin such a great part of you life. Quitting fish for so long is honestly one of the biggest regrets of my life. Learn from my mistake. And god bless all of us P-furians and all piranha/fish keepers in general.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i just got back with my elong a little while ago and i'm dripping it now. he's an awesome little dude, great condition. i'm really excited to get this guy in the tank. i'll get some pictures up in a few days. thanks alex!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Sweet Deal Buckman, How big? Is it a black mask?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats









Can't wait for pics


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Rick james said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i'll give him a couple days then snap some shots of him.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Best luck with the new Serra. I guess it's name will be Alex ?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha i thought about that but i had already decided to name it after redneckronin for getting the ball rolling on all of this. the little guy is named Ronin aka Ronnie.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow what a change of events!!! Welcome back to the hobby.











Aquatic Sanctuary said:


> I'm not only a member but a sponsor. LOL


Very awesome gesture on your part.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> I'm not only a member but a sponsor. LOL


Very awesome gesture on your part.








[/quote]

thank you sir


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad things have worked out for the better here.

Congrats on your new fish.

-----Check avatar for the original Ronin on Fury----

LOL


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

its been a couple days since i got this little monster but he's settled in well. he's already finger-chasing and he ambushes food before it hits the bottom of the tank. the pics aren't the greatest but its the best i can do for now.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He's gnarly looking buckman and glad you seem happy with him. As far as naming him ronin awwwwwwww shucks man you didn't have to do that man. Just glad I could help out man and hope to see alot more of "ronin" and you around the site.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha yeah, he's a mean little dude. if you can see it, he's missing his lower lip. its totally rubbed off from trying to get at a rhom he was next to at Aquatic Sanctuary.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad everything worked out. I love the look of tiny elongatus....they remind me of little sharks.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i like the way it looks right now. i can't decide whether i want it to get bigger or not but i guess i don't have much of a say in that haha.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, amazing gesture, alex. "hats off" to you.

the little guy looks real nice. the lip should hopefully heal. when i had my mac cohab i had that injury on a few of them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good Buckman, glad you're happy with him


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome pics man, thanks for sharing.

Alex, you're awesome man!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> Awesome pics man, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Alex, you're awesome man!


how's your elong doing blbig?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats man-----

Enjoy the little guy....

Appreciated greatly Alex.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet looking p man. congrats


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats Fn awesome! I think I know who member of the year will be hehe. Do we have that? Another reason this is a great community accept for the few bad fish. Ok cheesy pun but its the truth. Welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

He looks great man, Tank is looking pretty pimp too.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rick james said:


> He looks great man, Tank is looking pretty pimp too.


x2...congrats on you're new fish, and all the best with him


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for all the kind words guys. haha i see a MOTM award n Alex's future.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Buckman said:


> Awesome pics man, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Alex, you're awesome man!


how's your elong doing blbig?
[/quote]

I wish I could say he's mean, finger chasing, eating a lot and all, but he's not. I am not disappointed, because I know he'll come around. I am more bothered that he has only ate once since I got him. I keep offering though. He ate krill one day and that was it. I don't want to give him feeders, thats all he was eating before I got him. He'll crack eventually. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> Awesome pics man, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Alex, you're awesome man!


how's your elong doing blbig?
[/quote]

I wish I could say he's mean, finger chasing, eating a lot and all, but he's not. I am not disappointed, because I know he'll come around. I am more bothered that he has only ate once since I got him. I keep offering though. He ate krill one day and that was it. I don't want to give him feeders, thats all he was eating before I got him. He'll crack eventually. Thanks for asking.
[/quote]

when he gets hungry enough he'll eat. i'm sure he'll come around. any new pictures of yours?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Buckman said:


> thanks for all the kind words guys. haha i see a MOTM award n Alex's future.


x2 
What a sweet turn of events. Alex you're the man, its nice to see ppl making such nice gestures these days. Hats off to ya my friend.

P-Fury Sponsors and Member Rock!!!!








We're here for one another.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. Its not always about making profits. I was a member before a sponsor that's the least I could do for a fellow P-Fury member. Good Luck with the fish.

Buckman, I don't like ur avatar. Lets go METS


----------

